# Cologne Camping



## 120801 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all.
We are going to Cologne at the end of March. We are flying and renting when we get there. I was wondering if anyone knows of a campsite that is close to the city itself thats open at that this time of year?
We won't have bicycles or anything so proximity is important.
Thanks


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Depending how near to the end of March you intend to go to Cologne there are 3 sites within the city perimeter 2 are all year sites but the most convenient site does not open till 01.04.09.

NNE of City;. Open all year
Campingplatz Waldbad, 51069 Koln/Dunnwald. 049 221 603 315
e-mail [email protected]

SSE of City;. Open all year
Campingplatz Berger, 50996 Koln/Rodenkirchen. 049 221 935 524
e-mail [email protected]

SE of City approx 4Ks. Opens 01.04.09
Campingplatz der Stadt Koln. Weidenweg35, 51105 Koln/Poll. 
049 221 831 966
e-mail [email protected]
Southern side of Cologne and sited alongside the Rhine and adjacent to the E40 Bridge over the river. 
Off the E40 the site can be seen and there are signs directing. Part of the route is via semi residential streets. Good site with quite good sanitary and shower facilities plus usual bells and whistles. Nice bar/rest. 20 metres outside gates. Trams to city centre are over the bridge with the station some 1K away from the site, easy walk over the Rhine. Train tickets are bought on the train from automatschein and train takes you into the City Centre by the Cathedral. Pleasant stay for a few days we were last there 18.04.07

The City is great with lots to see and do
Enjoy

Ron


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

camping berger is ok we stayed there over christmas, the site is on the rhine and has good facilities and the restuarant serves very good food. to get in to colonge you come out of the site turn right walk about half a mile to the bus stop, catch the bus No 134 to rodenkirken then the tram on line 16 to the dom it takes about 15-20 mins in total


----------



## 120801 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks so much to both of you.
I'm getting excited but a little nervous about not having a word of German. I'll have to get the old dictionary out!!


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

irishcamper said:


> Thanks so much to both of you.
> I'm getting excited but a little nervous about not having a word of German. I'll have to get the old dictionary out!!


most people speak english and i find that they are very helpful you will be ok just enjoy your trip :wink:


----------

